# Need help on rear end ID.



## Robert1965 (Jan 4, 2020)

Had this in my garage for 30 years I thought it was a 67 or 68 GTO. Anyone know what it is. I'm selling it. I would like














to know what I am selling.


----------



## Mine'sa66 (Oct 30, 2019)

Looks like a pontiac 8.2"
These guys are experts at it...jdrace.com they have a nice identifier on the left side of the main page.


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

hmm
8.2 
4 pinion posi
low gears because the ring gear is so thick

picture of the stamp on ring gear please ,,,, your numbers in the other post
of 43 9 GM doesnt seem right


----------



## Robert1965 (Jan 4, 2020)

Here it is.


----------



## Robert1965 (Jan 4, 2020)

I got it from Bethel's years ago. I remember it being very low gear over 4


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

hmmm 4.77 43/9


----------



## Robert1965 (Jan 4, 2020)

43rd week 1969?


----------

